# Innokin Coolfire



## Derick (15/10/13)

Looks like a grenade with a vape pipe attached 
​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/10/13)

soooo sic!


----------



## Derick (15/10/13)

Imagine trying to sneak that thing past airport security


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/10/13)

no mr airport security man I promise its not a bomb


----------



## Gizmo (15/10/13)

Wow soo soo awesome


----------



## Derick (15/10/13)

I have rather big hands and all I'm thinking is how nice that fat body would fit in my palm


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/10/13)

yeah Iwouldnt use it cuz I have tiny girl hands but I want it just to display


----------



## CraftyZA (15/10/13)

Yes please!!! I can see that replacing my svd!!


----------



## Derick (15/10/13)

Think this is the SVD 2 ?


----------



## Derick (15/10/13)

The coolfire in army green

​


----------



## CraftyZA (15/10/13)

Derick said:


> The coolfire in army green
> 
> View attachment 43​


Ok so the image is not opening on my side but i think this is my next vw. Army green can be made into camo  a camo grenade mod.
Maybe when the time is right for this mod to be released, innokin will realize the market in SA needs multiple suppliers.


----------



## Derick (15/10/13)

Yeah, we tried to talk them out of the whole 'sole supplier' deal, but they said that it is standard operating procedure for them to give sole distributorship per country.

All I can think of is for us all to just buy Innokin from Fasttech so that the local supplier starts losing customers and drops his prices.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/10/13)

SVD 2 is also pretty


----------



## CraftyZA (15/10/13)

Stroodlepuff said:


> SVD 2 is also pretty


slightly over svd. i want this grenade!!
lets see what time presents...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (16/10/13)

I just read, THat was not the SVD 2. That is infact a new device part of the coolfire line. It does not come with vv, or vw. it's a straight up plain battery holder. Almost like mechanical, but it has some protection at least.


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/3/14)

Does anyone sell these Cool Fire II's here in SA?


----------



## Hein510 (5/3/14)

I would just love to get me that stand for my SVD!


----------



## andro (6/3/14)

Love the look of the army one


----------



## BhavZ (6/3/14)

Hein510 said:


> I would just love to get me that stand for my SVD!



That stand looks solar powered. That would be awesome.

Wonder if any mods will come out with a magnetic charge cable like that of the Pebble Smart Watch or the new Mac books


----------



## Derick (6/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> That stand looks solar powered. That would be awesome.
> 
> Wonder if any mods will come out with a magnetic charge cable like that of the Pebble Smart Watch or the new Mac books


Do you mean induction charging?


----------



## BhavZ (6/3/14)

Derick said:


> Do you mean induction charging?



Exactly, but in some cases the cable is magnetic if I am not mistaken to keep the cable attached to the device. Prevents the whole "kick your device around the room" syndrome, and one can grab and go.

Even wireless charging mats (like the Samsung GS4 has) would be awesome.


----------



## Silver (6/3/14)

@Derick, who is the local distributor/reseller of Innokin?
You said they go for a sole distributorship per country.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (6/3/14)

Silver said:


> @Derick, who is the local distributor/reseller of Innokin?
> You said they go for a sole distributorship per country.


It's a company called B-Squared - based in cape town - but in true South African style, their prices are "a bit high" so re-sellers barely make any profit.

The thing is they did not get sole distributorship, they got sole rights to buy from Innokin for South Africa - the difference - we can still buy from Innokin resellers(wholesale) abroad and bring into the country no problem, we just cannot buy from Innokin themselves


----------



## Silver (6/3/14)

Ok thanks Derick.


----------



## vaalboy (6/3/14)

Derick said:


> It's a company called B-Squared - based in cape town - but in true South African style, their prices are "a bit high" so re-sellers barely make any profit.
> 
> The thing is they did not get sole distributorship, they got sole rights to buy from Innokin for South Africa - the difference - we can still buy from Innokin resellers(wholesale) abroad and bring into the country no problem, we just cannot buy from Innokin themselves



Shocking that they would eliminate re sellers for higher margins. I suspect that to succeed in this space is high volume lower margin.


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/3/14)

vaalboy said:


> Shocking that they would eliminate re sellers for higher margins. I suspect that to succeed in this space is high volume lower margin.



We have the same thing in the fishing industry Markus... I could name a few.


----------



## Derick (6/3/14)

As long as there are re-sellers buying from them, they will continue selling at those prices - and the majority of places popping up have no import license - so they are willing to pay a premium to get the stuff local


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/3/14)

OK I couldn't stand it any longer... this (the Green cammo one) is on it's way from eBay!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick (6/3/14)

haha, awesome - hope a review will come soon


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/3/14)

Derick said:


> haha, awesome - hope a review will come soon



Just as soon as it arrives and I put the Nautilus on top!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/3/14)

I should not have gone searching for the Cool Fire on eBay because I found Stainless Steel Tanks for the Nautilus!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (6/3/14)

I found a green cammo tank for the Nautilus!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/3/14)

Matthee said:


> I found a green cammo tank for the Nautilus!



Please don't keep it a secret @Matthee that sounds like a need to have!


----------



## Derick (6/3/14)

@Rob Fisher I think you should look into jwraps


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/3/14)

Derick said:


> @Rob Fisher I think you should look into jwraps



Thanks Derick... here we go again!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (6/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Please don't keep it a secret @Matthee that sounds like a need to have!


Not 1 April yet?.


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Not 1 April yet?.



 - I owe you one!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/3/14)

My hand grenade left the USA today!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick (7/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> My hand grenade left the USA today!


A friend of a friend is a 'high ranking official' at customs and apparently their systems are down, so they are having to clear stuff manually - according to him they are 4 days behind.

Not sure if this will affect single imports, or if only companies with large imports are affected, but if you do get delays, you know why

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Derick (7/3/14)

Something of ours just landed and was cleared immediately, but that was DHL, so not sure if DHL makes use of the customs main system or if they have their own

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/3/14)

Derick said:


> Something of ours just landed and was cleared immediately, but that was DHL, so not sure if DHL makes use of the customs main system or if they have their own



DHL is just awesome that way


----------



## Derick (7/3/14)

Just called them and they will deliver this afternoon too! Whoop!


----------

